# Delphi Roady 2 is now out



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

A little smaller, built in FM modulator, personalized stock ticker and available soon a portable battery pack are the main improvement over the original.

http://www.xmfanstore.com/showproduct.php?id=roady2


----------



## dishnh (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for the info on the Roady 2! It looks awesome! 
Couple questions - Is the antenna magneticand I assume it goes on the roof and the FM modulator built in, does that mean you tune in a specific FM channel and you receive audio? I am looking forward to getting the Roady 2 very soon!


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Thanks Steve M. I have been anxiously waiting for the Roady2 ever since it was announced. Thanks to you, I was able to order it from the XM Store using the link in your post. I am delighted to know that this model also qualifies for the free home kit as well. I will be retiring my SkyFi unit...the Roady2 (hopefully) will be much easier to move from home to car to other car. And just in time for an upcoming extended road trip!!

I received email last afternoon that my Roady2 shipped out last night! Great service since I had just ordered that morning. I can certainly recommend XMFanStore.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> does that mean you tune in a specific FM channel and you receive audio?


Correct.

Yes, I believe the antenna is magnetic.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I just picked one of these up from circuit city.. it is indeed magnetic, and how!

I'm installing it on my breaks today, hopefully I'll be listening on the way home this evening!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Cool Neil! Welcome to the XM Nation 

How do you like the Roady2 and XM service so far?


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

My Roady2 arrived about two weeks ago, and I can't say enough about it. It is without a doubt the best XM model yet. So much so, I have retired my SkyFi unit. Part of the deal is a free (by rebate of course) home module kit. Well, now I receive an email that my rebate is rejected due to submission of an incorrect UPS barcode. This is not possible since I sent the UPC that I cut out of the packaging, my copy proving it. They will not process it with the copy, must have the original which, of course they already have. This is an overt attempt to rip us off (other forums have mentioned this same treatment). An email to XM customer service just generated a "form" email advising that the promotion was being handled by another source. You all should be warned of what is happening here. We may have to band together and file some sort of united protest.

UPDATE: Received an email this morning reversing the denial of my rebate status........they are honoring it and shipping the free home kit after all. Thank you XM!


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm getting the roady 2, either from the store in the link here, or Circuit City. How long does the shipping take, and should I get the remote or carrying case if I get it from the xmfan store. For anyone who got theirs at Circuit City, do they offer the same free deals and the rebate on the home kit?


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

IndyMichael said:


> I'm getting the roady 2, either from the store in the link here, or Circuit City. How long does the shipping take, and should I get the remote or carrying case if I get it from the xmfan store. For anyone who got theirs at Circuit City, do they offer the same free deals and the rebate on the home kit?


I purchased mine from the XMFan Store. They shipped it immediately from Missouri, I am in California and received it in only 3 days. Excellent service from them I think. There was no price advantage over CC, but XMFan had them in stock first and I wanted it for a long trip (It arrived the day before I left). I did pay a $6.78 shipping fee (the least expensive shipping method), and also ordered the remote for an additional $18. FYI, the remote for the SkyFi also works with the Roady2, as does the home kit antenna and power supply. The auto antenna for the SkyFi will NOT work with Roady2 since the wires connect directly to the cradle and not with an input plug.

I hope this was informative........Doug


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I went to Circuit City today, not only do they not offer a free remote with the purchase of the Roady 2, they don't even carry the remote. So I'm gonna order it from the xmfanstore.com.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've not yet seen the remote sold at any retail store, I have seen the Roady and SkyFi travel cases at Circuit City, but never the remote.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I ordered my Roady 2, opted for the ground delivery at about $6, thought about the 2nd day air, but it was over $26. Since I've never had satellite radio, I think I can survive on fm radio, til it arrives


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

We went to Kings Island Monday-Wednesday, came home late Wednesday night, to find the Roady 2 box at my front door. I found it odd they'd leave it, but happy it was still there since they did. Activated it today and love it already. Once they add Indianapolis to the trafffic channels, I won't have to listen to commercial radio at all.


----------

